# BenQ G2222HDL vs Dell ST2220L ?



## suh007 (Apr 21, 2012)

Which of the two monitors is better for gaming ?
Dell ST2220L has *HDMI* and BenQ G2222HDL has *DVI* ,So i heard there is no quality difference between these two except that HDMI also carries sound.

Does going for a monitor with HDMI future proof or is DVI enough ?


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for BENQ G222HDL., and if you have any consoles or planning to purchase like PS 3 / Xbox which supports HDMI than Dell., otherwise Benq


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

^^Exactly. I had a chance to compare both the Monitors side by side and my vote goes for the BenQ. The video quality of both DVI and HDMI are same but HDMI can carry digital audio signal too. Since neither of the Monitor don't have inbuilt speaker, the feature is practically useless.


----------

